
Trump slaps China with about $60B in tariffs - dis-sys
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/22/trump-moves-to-slap-china-with-50-billion-in-tariffs-over-intellectual-property-theft.html
======
hospes
Last time when Trump imposed tariffs on steel, Carl Icahn (Trump's "former"
adviser) dumped millions in steel-related stocks week before tariffs were
announced.[1]

It would be interesting to see which stocks and derivatives his inner circle
and friends dump or bought this time.

[1]
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2018/03/02/s...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/business/wp/2018/03/02/shortly-
before-trump-announced-tariffs-his-former-adviser-dumped-millions-in-steel-
related-stocks/?utm_term=.88cc6aa29d97)

